# 2011/2012 pictures from the field



## JennaC (Oct 21, 2011)

Awww good looking dog! Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he did grow up handsome for sure!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice looking dog and I love to see the photos from the field.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

*pics*

Here are then and now pics of my boy he'll be 2 in May and loves to be out in the field.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh I remember seeing Bauer!!! (It's the ears in his baby photo that reminded me!!!) He a real heartbreaker now! How fun to see how he's turned out. Congratulations on putting in the effort and getting in return a dog to be proud of.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Here is a "Then and Now" of Bauer.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

AWESOME!!! I love both pictures of him. He is really handsome.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Those are some great shots of Bauer...looks like quite the retriever. Most of my pheasant hunting was done over English Setters, great bird dogs. I did do some duck hunting with Sammie my first golden...we didn't have much luck but sure enjoyed doing it. Here's a shot of Sammie I put together some years ago...











Pete


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We had a few of the girls out today as well. Kate (age 10) has lost a step in the speed department, but her nose is still as good as it ever was. 


Maxhaven Captain Kate and Top Flight Help Me Rhonda











Topbrass Caliente and Top Flight She's No Angel


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey, Topbrass Cali is my boy's grandma. She is looking good.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

General V said:


> Hey, Topbrass Cali is my boy's grandma. She is looking good.


 
Cali is still in very good shape. She had a blast chasing birds.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Swampcollie,
Looks like you were in good company today.


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Handsome boy/s you've got! Looks like they're having fun!


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking good, SC! There is something to be said for "maturity" in the field.


----------

